# Schleienangeln am Morgen.....



## Ronen (20. April 2006)

.....am mittag oder am abend???

Hallo Friedfischfreunde,

ich habe ein paar Tage frei und würde ich gern mal der Schleie widmen.

Habe noch nie eine Schleie gefangen ( aber auch noch nie so richtig gezielt beangelt ). Mehrere schwammen schon an mir vorbei in meinem ca. 1,5ha grossen undbis zu 6m tiefen Vereinsgewässer. Also sie sind da !

Nun meine Frage. Bei den momentanen Witterungsbedingungen, wann schlagt ihr vor ist die wohl effektievste Zeit?

Die nächte sind ja noch sehr kalt....lohnt trotzdem der Morgenansitz? Oder doch lieber in der 20grad warmen Mittagssonne?  Oder sollte ich auf die Dämmerung warten?


Gruss Ronen


----------



## Carp-Basti (20. April 2006)

*AW: Schleienangeln am Morgen.....*

Hallo Ronen,

nach meiner Erfahrung sind die frühen Morgenstunden am besten für den Ansitz auf Schleien geeignet. Im Sommer habe ich aber auch in der Nacht
schöne Fänge gemacht. Wichtig ist die Platzwahl. Grundsätzlich sind stark bewachsene Bereiche oder Seerosenfelder eine gute Wahl. Scheue Dich nicht davor, wenige Milimeter vor den Pflanzen zu fischen. Dann ist allerdings höchste Kontentration angesagt. Ich persönlich nutze gern die feine Bissanzeige der Schwingspitze oder bei ruhigem Wetter eine sensible Pose.Zur jetzigen Jahreszeit suche nach Bäumen die im Wasser hängen. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen

Gruß Basti


----------



## Ronen (20. April 2006)

*AW: Schleienangeln am Morgen.....*

also auch jetzt schon die frühen Morgenstunden? so bei 5 Grad?


----------



## esox_105 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Schleienangeln am Morgen.....*



			
				Ronen schrieb:
			
		

> also auch jetzt schon die frühen Morgenstunden? so bei 5 Grad?


 

Die meisten Schleien habe ich in den Vormittagsstunden gefangen.


----------



## Carp-Basti (20. April 2006)

*AW: Schleienangeln am Morgen.....*

Hallo Ronen,

ist natürlich morgens noch empfindlich kalt. Trotzdem würde ich den Versuch wagen. Ich hatte letzte Woche Urlaub und war ca. jeden zweiten Tag am Wasser. Ausbeute war erstaunlich gut . Habe mit Schwingspitze und kleinem Futterkorb gefischt. Habe zwar hauptsächlich Brassen und Rotaugen gefangen aber es waren auch zwei Schleien dabei. Keine Riesen aber immerhin im schönsten grün. Suche Dir am besten nicht zu tiefe Stellen, die sich schneller erwärmen. Ein Tip noch. Vermeide jede Unruhe. Unsere Freunde sind da sehr empfindlich.Außerdem solltest Du mehrere Köder im Gepäck haben, wobei ich den Wurm im Normallfall als Topköder sehe. Habe scon einige Male nach einem Köderwechsel nach stundenlangen,erfolglosen Ansitzen noch meinen Fisch gefangen.


----------



## Ronen (20. April 2006)

*AW: Schleienangeln am Morgen.....*

welches Vorfach und Hakengrösse ist empfohlen wenn ich mit Tauwurm bzw. Rotwurmbündel fische?


----------



## Dorschi (20. April 2006)

*AW: Schleienangeln am Morgen.....*

Also Ronen kann auch nur die frühen Morgenstunden empfehlen, und nahe am Kraut.
Als Haken sind 10er Owner Schleie oder auch mal 8er bei größeren Fischgrößen
zu empfehlen.
Unbedingt auch Mais und Maden als Alternativköder einpacken.
Unter Umstaänden nahe am Gewässerrand fischen und RUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHEEEEEEEE am Gewässer!
Dann klappt es bestimmt.
Alternative: Rudlinger geht z.B. geziehlt als Stalker mit Polbrille auf Schleien.

UND DANN BITTE POSTEN IM THREAD  " AKTUELLE SCHLEIENFÄNGE 2006"


----------



## Ocrem (20. April 2006)

*AW: Schleienangeln am Morgen.....*

*Edit


----------



## Ocrem (20. April 2006)

*AW: Schleienangeln am Morgen.....*

@ronen lösch mal bitte deinen speicher


----------



## Ronen (20. April 2006)

*AW: Schleienangeln am Morgen.....*

ist gelöscht!


----------



## punkarpfen (21. April 2006)

*AW: Schleienangeln am Morgen.....*

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, besorg dir Mistwürmer!


----------



## Ronen (21. April 2006)

*AW: Schleienangeln am Morgen.....*

so.... heimgekehrt vom Schleienangeln.

hab von 6 bis 11.30 Uhr geangelt. hab 100e neue Rotfederfreunde gefunden, wobei einige ziemlich kapital waren, aber mit der Schleie hats leider nicht geklappt.

Köder waren Mais, Tauwurm, Rotwurm, Maden und Caster.

Habe alles kombiniert und getauscht und gefummelt...... aber naja...nicht jeder Schleienangeltag ist Schleienfangtag 

War trotzdem ein geiler Ansitz.

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Kevin318 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln am Morgen.....*

Moin du solltest es auch mal mit gummibärchen probieren   in großen seen kennen sie es nicht und beißen sie gut drauf ich konnte vor 3 tagen eine gute schleie von 1,2 kilo fangen


----------



## Clown (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln am Morgen.....*

Hallo,

ich würde dir die abendstunden empfehlen... In der Dämmerung könnt ich schon sehr schöne Tincas überlisten... Am besten nimmst Dendro oder Maden mit Caster...

Petri


----------



## messerfisch (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln am Morgen.....*



Kevin318 schrieb:


> Moin du solltest es auch mal mit gummibärchen probieren   in großen seen kennen sie es nicht und beißen sie gut drauf ich konnte vor 3 tagen eine gute schleie von 1,2 kilo fangen




Im ernst???? GUMMIBÄREN?????


----------



## Raubfisch86 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Schleienangeln am Morgen.....*

mit gummibären von haribo habe ich schon aale gefangen, weil bachflohkrebse mögen den süssen kramund setzen sich darauf ab.und die bachflohkrebse wiederum mögen anscheinend aale und schleien.gruß Nico


----------



## buddy04251 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Schleienangeln am Morgen.....*

So morgen bin ich mit tinca fangen drann (hoffentlich) |rolleyes


----------



## Alex-81 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleienangeln am Morgen.....*

Die Griebel sind verdammt mißtrauisch.Konnte beobachten wie sie Millimeter am Haken vorbei schwimmen (Maden) Und haben mir nen Finger gezeigt..
Werds mal mit Zimtmaden versuchen...


----------

